# Inducing vomiting (not for the faint of stomach)



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I've had to do the hydrogen peroxide before and yeah it's nasty but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Just wondering - would Ipecac work on dogs ???:rolffleyes:

What a night :scared:

I am sooo glad to hear all went well and smooth for the poor Delilah !!!! I understand how tampon can be attractive, but what is up with dogs and socks and* eating* them ???? I guess "smell is fun" to carry around LOL - but why eating them LOL. 

Anyways - all is well that ends well :rainbow: - hope her stomach is not too upset today !!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

EWWWWW to the her eating tampons lol Dogs can be nasty some times ! I had this cat that would chew and eat! the fabric between my sisters dirty underwear:wacko:


Thanks for the tip ! i never knew you could induce vomiting with peroxide


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh brother, what an experience!! Yes, we used to have that problem too, used pads, dirty diapers...anything gross. And we still have that problem, even though I have gone through menopause. Iris and Wiz eat heat undies and pads every sticking night that one or both of the girls is in heat. They will take the pads right out of Holly's undies, who is mercifully a good girl about it. I find half eaten undies with no sign of the pad that was in them anywhere. The yard looks pretty weird with turds that are 9o % chewed pads and 10 % poop. I can't wait untiil Iris is spayed. Thank Heavens they seem to pass through them swiftly and with no repercussions.

Yes, Jak and Keith...pretty gross discussion for you poor guys!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Iecac can work too. It is just that hydrogen peroxide is cheaper and it is good to have around to cuts and scrapes too.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I had to use the hydrogen peroxide treatment one time when Juliet (mini dachshund) ate an indeterminable amount of dark chocolate from Katy's purse. I put her in the bathtub and gave her bit by bit of the HP... When she finally blew, I was sooo glad I had made her regurgitate her dessert... there was a LOT of chocolate in there!!! (better than used feminine hygiene products and dirty underwear!! :lol: ound Because my dogs are not immune to the siren call of the aforementioned feminine products (and Chalumeau LOVES used Kleenex too!!), I have purchased "step-on" wastebaskets where they're always covered unless you step on the thing-a-majig that opens the top... We've had zero problems with bathroom trash since getting these cans!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

This is great to know!

I have been slowly adding waste baskets with lids because I have them everywhere:rolffleyes:


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I always have hydrogen peroxide on hand, thankfully I never had to use it to induce vomiting yet.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I had to do it with Jasper because he had gotten into the cat box and I was worried with it being clumping litter it would cause an impaction. I was really glad I did it because there was a lot of litter in that puppy's stomach.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I think most of us girls have found the pad/tampon poop some time or another. I take Vegas in the bathroom with me when I shower, and when he's in there with me the garbage goes up onto the counter. He's still pretty much tethered to me so he's not getting into any bathrooms on his own.

The boxer on the other hand.. well we just try to keep the doors closed.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

lol don't apologize to me I live with my mom and a sister...and since I'm of a special caliber of men...all my girlfriends feel extra EXTRA comfortable with me -.-

Elphie enjoys those things as well so ((thank god I have my own bathroom >.< )) my mom and sister have locks on the outside of their bathroom doors because Elphie and our cat bounce the doors to open them v.v;


how'd she eat a sock?


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

My dog has been known to eat the dirty diaper. It was better when I was using cloth, because well, she would eat at the doggy "buffet" and leave the diaper behind. Dogs can be so gross!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> how'd she eat a sock?



She got into the hamper while she was rummaging around in the bathroom. Sort of the dog version of having a party when the parents are out of town. Sigh....


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

What the heck tastes good about a sock? Not that eating baby poo, tampons, or pads is tastey but the sock is just plain old cotton.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

KPoos said:


> What the heck tastes good about a sock?


Toe jam?? :lol:


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh those rascals. Two days ago Jackson started heaving and out came a long once-yellow sock. I'm sure that Hoot was the one who procured it for him (he's always stealing socks but never chews them) when he followed me to the laundry room that morning. 
This is third sock in the last two weeks that have gone through the doggy digestive system. I don't know why but Hoot has become very preoccupied lately with my socks. He (very sneakily) will slink up behind me and nab one when I'm not looking and go off to a place where he'll just lay with it, sometimes giving it a little lick. Jackson only shows interest when Hoot goes off and leaves it and if there's nothing else to do...so he only chews when left alone.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Toe jam?? :lol:


lmao XDDD
that sure would explain her eating it


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

WOW its a good thing you did induce vomiting!!! A sock!!! Thats just crazy!!! Fortunately my chi and spoo do not ever even try to get into the trash but my old costa rican mutt will get in there any chance she gets even at 15!!! She will eat tampons and always throw them up, you think she would of learned her lessons but nope she keeps eating and throwing them up. I try to close the door and keep her on lock down but sometimes she does get in there. 
I onyl induce vomitting on her if she gets into human food at all which is super rare. She had pancreatitis and cant have a bunch of fatty human or cat food so if she gets into she must throw it up. Thank goodness its been about 2 years since ive had to do it and she usually only eats about 1 or two tampons at a time so i dont worry about it. I really do try to keep her away from them too.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

When he was a kitten, it didn't take Mickey long to find the bathroom trash can and to discover just how tasty used dental floss can be (YUM! :wacko. So, long before I had Teddy, I had a covered can in the bathroom. I also have to keep it turned around with the opening to the wall because little Mickey was pretty quick to figure out how to lift the lid with his nose (I also started disposing of the dental floss where he can't find it). I did not enjoy those two days of checking his poop for signs of floss, so I made sure it didn't happen again. Thank goodness I actually found it and it didn't wrap around his intestines and cause real problems!

That crazy cat also likes feminine hygiene products, but not the used ones. I can't leave a package of pads sitting out anywhere because they will end up strewn all over the house. Teddy enjoys playing with these neat little individually wrapped square packets too. Boys. :wacko:

I knew about peroxide and bought a fresh bottle shortly after I brought Teddy home, just in case. He doesn't eat things like underwear and socks, but he will drag them into the living room and leave them there.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I had a cat that would eat the ends off of used Qtips. 

Before Richard and I started dating, his spoo ate 4 pairs of mens tube socks(that's so not a typo!!!) he threw one up, and had to have the others removed sugically. last year I submitted him and Duchess to www.thingsmydogate.com we were ranked #7 for a while LOL


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Liberty also has an affinity for socks. She would pull the socks and undies through the little holes of the grid in the hamper, digest the socks and chew out the center of the undies and eat those too. We've used lots of hydrogen peroxide. It works great. Now the hamper is locked in the bathroom and the laundry room has a door. Then she developed a taste for denim. That pretty much freaked me out when I came home to find my closet door open and 4 pairs of jeans destroyed. Peroxide again. Now my closet is locked because she figured out how to open the accordian doors. I used to take her to the vet, freaking out, but he told me to stay home, use peroxide, and watch to see if she stops eating, drinking, or pooping. Everything has come through, thank heavens. The worst was when she pooped out half a pair of pantyhose. I don't even wear them. At the time I rented a room in my basement, and I'm sure she got them from her. I'm still amazed that they went through her system. She hasn't eaten anything fabric for at least 8 months though so we're making progress. She must have the most cleansed digestive tract imaginable. It's been physically scraped with fabric. Nasty!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

That made me LOL and EWWW at the same time.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL. Desmond has an underwear eating problem. I'll wake up to him heaving some morning and out comes some of my underwear (always one of my favorite pairs/newer ones too... guh) Underwear shopping is a regular occurrence for me lol. I've probably lost well over 10 pairs to him. 

I've ended up having to put two separate laundry baskets up at the top of my closet for undies, and that's the ONLY place they go. If they aren't on me or in the wash, they are in either the clean or dirty basket up at the top of the closet. He can't get them now!  
Thankfully he never tried to pass them, always threw them up. I get so worried if I know he ate a pair (either by stock checking or by the nice little signs he gives me) but he can't throw it up. He's had some in his system for days, and right as I get worried enough to almost call the vet, out they come. 

Lids on the trashcans and flushable tampons, we've never had any problems with the bathroom trash being eaten. Ripped up once or twice, but never eaten.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 3, 2010)

My bathroom trash got ransacked today. Not sure what he ate. Pretty sure a tampon or two. Didn't read this until 10hrs later. He is eating, drinking normal. Normal acting, etc. I read somewhere that inducing vomiting could lead to choking on the tampon, so having them get it out the other end is better for them. However, having a blockage is a whole other story.
I will keep checking along, with stick waiting for a white turd or two. *anxously waiting* sigh.


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

Am I the only one that flushes tampons??? Piper has an underwear problem. So far, she has not eaten them, but she does chew and lick them (eewwww).


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

wolfcub81 said:


> Am I the only one that flushes tampons??? Piper has an underwear problem.


Yikes! Yes! Flushing tampons can clog your plumbing big time!


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow. I've never had a problem with the plumbing yet. I will have to watch that.


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok, I had to go read the package, lol. It says you can flush it. I use tampax pearl.


----------



## suntea (May 27, 2010)

fwiw, i flush them too.

thankfully my mini Mia does not have an affinity for feminine hygiene products. Her previous owner told me that she liked playing with used underwear and socks, but so far she hasn't gone after mine or my boyfriend's underwear (and he's a perpetual "throw your clothes on the floor where you stand" kind of guy.) 

She does try to rummage through the trash bin if we happen to throw away rib bones or, of all things, corn!


----------



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

I know this was an old thread but it was a real help to me tonight. Cleo ate used tampons - she has done this before but only one which she threw up herself. This time, I really didn't know how many she ate. I did this peroxide thing - she finally threw up 4 maybe 5 tampons. I'm really glad I did it - thank you for the help.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Im glad it helped, and that you made her vomit them back up! That could of been a whole heap of trouble! Those are Rileys favorite thing too (NASTY!!!!). I have had to make him puke more then one time for those.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

What a fun thread... NOT :lol:

Just a couple things:

It does help if your peroxide is "fresh" - using the really old stuff does not seem to be as effective for some reason.

Be careful with inducing vomiting on foreign objects. Tampons are pretty soft and safe to come back up. If you suspect your dog has ingested something sharp, dangerous, etc... check with your vet first. 

And - hmmm... I flush my tampons too - always have (unless I'm in the country with a house/building that has a septic and doesn't allow for flushing of feminine products). Otherwise - never has been a problem in any of the houses I have owned.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

AgilityIG said:


> It does help if your peroxide is "fresh" - using the really old stuff does not seem to be as effective for some reason.


FYI for anyone who is interested in WHY you need new peroxide. Hydrogen peroxide breaks down into water and oxygen gas after it gets old. So giving a dog water doesn't really do anything. Most peroxide will have an expiration date on it. If not I'd recommend writing the date on the bottle when you open it and only keeping it around for a year. Good peroxide is important when you need it.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

monday i had temperance in the vet's because i coudn't get her to puke up the panties she ate. my hydrogen peroxide was old. 

change it every 6-9 months. i paid 40.00 to the vet to administer her about 20 cents worth of hydrogen peroxide. ugh.

she yacked them right up.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> And - hmmm... I flush my tampons too - always have (unless I'm in the country with a house/building that has a septic and doesn't allow for flushing of feminine products). Otherwise - never has been a problem in any of the houses I have owned.


I have always lived in a septic system house. That would have solved some late night apomorphine runs!! uke: :nono: :act-up:


----------



## PoodleLicious (Nov 17, 2010)

Funny I read this today seeing as I found a poop that was 90%... condom...
today. My dog likes to eat qtip ends as well. Whats with these gross dogs


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yep I flush mine and I have never had this problem...yikes!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

jessie goes for used tissues - yuck!! not that she won't steal your socks, but she hasn't tried to eat them since she was much younger. maybe because when she was about 6 months old she ate papertowerls that my cleaning lady left behind and she wound up in an emergency vet hospital on pain killers because the caustic substance was burning her whole digestive track and her heart rate was up to 200. also want to say so glad everyone's dog got through it fine.

ok, so it is no secret that i have a out of the normal fear of bloat. so i guess it is no surprise that this is what comes to my mind when i read all this stuff. when your spoo digest any of these foreign objects, is bloat something to be watching for?


----------

